# how to be a sub-contraactor for someone



## ShawsPaws (Oct 27, 2014)

I have my own business starting in Dog walking and Pet sitting.
i need help as to how to be a cub-contractor for someone.

I have about 10 companies asking me to be a sub contractor, I dont understand how this work ie payment wise?

Do i invoice the person giving me the work a certain percentage?
do i take payment from client (dog owner) keep my rate or a percentage and rest to the person who gave me the work?
do i take payment from the client (dog owner)?
do i charge the dog owner my rate on top of what they've paid the person giving me the work and say their fee was admin to find a dog walker?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would imagine it would be the same in the dog business as any other and you would invoice the company that you are sub contracting to. You would need to agree a rate before starting. If you are wanting £10 an hour then they will need to charge the customer their commission on top. On the other hand if it suits you to do it this way you will just have to accept whatever they offer you.
You will need some of your own clients as well as I think if you are only working for one person it is a bit dodgy as to whether you are actually self employed.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

ShawsPaws said:


> I have my own business starting in Dog walking and Pet sitting.
> i need help as to how to be a cub-contractor for someone.
> 
> I have about 10 companies asking me to be a sub contractor, I dont understand how this work ie payment wise?
> ...


All your questions need to be agreed between the two parties - ie you and the person asking you to take on their work.

When I've had sub-contractors cover work at busy times for instance just walked a dog for me for a couple of weeks when I've had staff off they have billed me for their time because I collect the money from the client and it's only temporary so not worth changing that arrangemen. I usually offer the dog walker a certain amount, based on what I am charging my client.

For sub-contractors who have covered home boarding I bill the customer for the commission/booking fee due to me (which you describe as admin), then the sub-contractor bills the customers for the rest of the money for them. I set the rates as the customer is coming through my company.

I have been offered sub-contracted home boarding by another company, but they paid their home boarders less than I charge my clients (despite charging their clients more than I charge mine) so I turned it down. As I've got enough work of my own I didn't need to do their work for them at a cheaper rate, and that's something you need to think about.

If I had too much dog walking work and wanted to sub-contract it out long term, I would expect the dog walker to collect the money from the client then I'd bill the dog walker for the commission - but I can't see that working for too long because eventually the dog walker and client would agree a lower price for the dog walk so they both get the benefit and cut me out!

Can you get your own work, or do you need the work these people are offering you? If you decide to go ahead, make sure you get a contract with everything laid out clearly, and keep good records. Ensure that you aren't being used as an employee.


----------

